# feeding new born pups goats milk?



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

is feeding goats milk to new born pups ok? i dont know .... was talking to someone and i dont know anything about it.....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Are we talking newborn....like just hours old? Or re they a couple of weeks old? Where is the mom? Yes you can feed goats milk. Goats milk can be used for most younge animals.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If you have to you can, but I prefer to use something like this:
Just Born Puppy Milk Replacer, 8 oz Liquid Box


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

yea see i do to but i was talking to a breeder about it..... he told me he uses goats milk for pups when there is to many born he just takes a few away and 
feeds them goats milk, i asked for some pics of the pups for comparison of size ones who got goats milk compared to others that got mothers milk......


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If the litters is too larger for the dam to handle, usually the pups are rotated for feedings and supplemented by hand feedings. It isn't that just certain ones would get fed separately. It is important for them all the pups to nurse at least to a point on the dam to get the antibodies.

Maybe you should have the breeder explain exactly how he is doing it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would deffinately ask more questions. All the pups need to nurse on the mother. It actualy sounds to me like he(the breeder) is just trying to save money. You can get a 30# bag of goats milk replacer for around 35$. This would last puppies along time. I can feed three baby goats off of one bag for a 10-12 days and they eat ALOT more than a pup.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have a litter of puppies you are feeding? or is this just a general question? I only use goats milk when I start weaning pups at 3-4 weeks. But you can give goats milk as a replacer it works fine.
I have had litters as big as 12 pups and I have never had to bottle feed pups unless the bitch was not producing milk. It is very important in the first few days that they have milk from mom. Colostrum and antibodies is very important to the pups.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

goats... dogs.. lol just doesnt sound like it mixes haha


----------

